# Raspberry Pi mit externer/interner Festplatte



## noxyz (6. März 2019)

Hallo 

*(Edit2: Habe die grundlegenden Fragen fett markiert, für die die sich nicht alles durchlesen wollen )*

Ich weiß zwar nicht Recht ob ich die richtige Kategorie gewählt habe, aber hoffe mal es passt.

Ich habe gerade ein "Projekt" am laufen, der meinen Plex Media Server von meinem Hauptrechner auf eine Raspberry Pi umlagern soll.
Grund: Ich möchte die RasPi so gut wie 24/7 laufen lassen, so dass man immer Zugriff auf die Medien hat. Mein PC soll sich dann aber mal ausruhen dürfen. So läuft er mir über den Tag hinweg zu lange.
Vielleicht haben einige von euch schon so etwas in die Richtung gemacht, deshalb würde mich eure Meinung und natürlich euer Praxiswissen interessieren. Eventuell könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.


Ich habe mir nun eine Raspberry Pi 3B+ bestellt, mit Kühlkörper, Netzteil, SD-Karte.. alles was man für den Betrieb eben braucht.
Dazu habe ich mir noch dieses Case bestellt:
https://www.sertronics-shop.de/rasp...h-228-use-f-252-r-raspberry-pi-3-2-b-43?c=332

Es sind durch die Vesa-Halterung Bohrungen für Schrauben vorhanden, die zwar für andere Zwecke gedacht sind, aber ich möchte die Halterung an die Schreibtischwand (links) schrauben.
Hier ein Bild damit ihr meine Idee besser nachvollziehen könnt. (Achtung: ultimative Photoshop-Skills // Sorry für den Kabelsalat, werde in Kürze mal den PC sauber machen und Kabel managen, Klettbänder sind unterwegs ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, das praktische an der ganzen Geschichte ist nun, dass das Case einen Platz für eine 2,5" HDD  bietet. (bis max. 10mm Höhe; hab ich auf Nachfrage beim Händler erfahren)
Damit kommen erstmals nur HDDs bis 2TB in Frage.  
Die habe ich mir ins Auge gefasst: 2000GB Seagate BarraCuda ST2000LM015 128MB 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s - SATA 2.5 | Mindfactory.de
Dazu benötige ich natürlich noch einen Adapter: Inter-Tech AC Adapter K104A USB 3.0 zu SATA HDD - SATA / eSATA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

So an dieser Stelle bereits die Frage: *Kann die RasPi die Platte NUR durch USB zum Laufen bringen?*
Ich habe mir von WD die PiDrive Lösung angeschaut, aber die ist mir ein wenig zu teuer. Es wäre ohnehin praktischer, wenn ich keine Zusätzliche Stromquelle für die HDD benötigen würde.

Da mir aber 2TB eigentlich auch nicht ganz ausreichen und ich lieber eine 4TB Platte hätte, allerdings diese eine zu große Bauhöhe haben um sie intern zu verbauen, habe ich mir externe Platten angeschaut, wo ich mir den Adapter praktisch auch sparen kann.
Das hat mich zu diesem Produkt gelenkt: https://www.wd.com/de-de/products/wd-recertified/my-passport-ultra-metal.html#RWDBEZW0040BSL-EESN
*Ich habe teils gute teils negative Bewertungen zu der Sache mit "Recertified" gelesen, allerdings finde ich den Preis doch unschlagbar. Was sagt ihr dazu?*

Die externe Festplatte würde ich dann in ein "Gehäuse" setzen und entweder an die Tischdecke anschrauben (gleich über der Pi) oder irgendwie an der Ablage hinten montieren.
In etwa so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gibt es Gehäuse/Halterungen für externe Festplatten, um sie an den Tisch zu montieren? Oder soll ich da meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen und mal bei Bauhaus gucken?*
Allerdings muss ich die HDD auch wieder "einfach" entnehmen können um sie an den PC zu stecken (für neue Fotos/Videos usw.) Außer ich komme mit der Heimnetzgeschwindigkeit zurecht.

Noch eine Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist, dass ich eine 3,5" HDD mit 4TB anschaffe, die ja kostengünstiger wäre, welche ich dann in ein seperat erworbenes Case packe, aber hier stellt sich die Frage ob eine *5400 RPM HDD nur mit USB auskommt. *

Wie würdet ihr die Sache angehen und was wäre eurer Meinung nach die optimale Lösung?
Ich bin aktuell bei der Lösung mit der 2TB HDD einbauen und mit Adapter verbinden (sofern das zum Betrieb reichen würde)
Ich müsste mich dann eben mit weniger Speicher zufrieden geben, aber es wäre aufjedenfall die kompakteste Variante.

Aber ich warte erstmal noch auf euren Rat bevor ich mir eine Festplatte bestelle 

Grüße!

Edit:  *Habe viel im Forum zu den HDDs gelesen und meistens sagt man, dass es kein Problem wäre, sie auf den Kopf zu montieren, nur diagonal wäre für die Lager sehr schädlich.
Stimmt das? Es wird nämlich auch immer wieder geschrieben, es sei ein Aberglaube  *
Wenn ich sie senkrecht stellen könnte, würde ich sie nämlich direkt neben dem RasPi an die Seitenwand des Tisches schrauben, mit einer kleinen Halterung aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2019)

Ich hab mal lange nach einem Gehäuse Raspberry Pi + HDD gesucht und habs dann aufgegeben.
Mit den fertig kaufbaren Gehäusen kommst du einem fertigen NAS (Synology DS218J) sehr nahe.
Du brauchst in jedem Fall einen USB-Adapter mit externer Stromversorgung. Egal ob 3,5" oder 2,5" HDD.


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2019)

Sch..,  du hast natürlich genau das Falsche gekauft für das was du vorhast. 

Der PI ist das denkbar schlechteste, der Grund, USB, Netzwerk. Wlan, Bluetooth teilen sich einen einzigen BUS , d.h die komplette Bandbreite muss darüber laufen, hast du nen hohen Datendurchsatz über USB, geht das Wlan und der rest komplett in die Knie, deswegen wirst du über USB nichtmal ne 5400er Platte am PI an die Grenze Treiben, ich habs bei meinen PI hinbekommen mit hängen und würgen mal auf 24mb/s zu kommen. Alles andere wird aber lahm dadurch und das netzwerk nahezu unbrauchbar, als NAS wirst du keinen hohen Datendurchsatz bekommen, da wirste netmal glücklich wenn du versuchst nen FullHD Film zu Streamen. Auch nen grund warum du keine Gehäuse findest mit HDD, weil das am PI schlicht und einfach extremst schlecht ist, ma abgesehen davon das die Kiste sich zu Tode rödelt wenn da bereits nur ne 500gb Platte dran hängt, das hatte ich anfangs und es einfach aufgegeben PI ist dafür einfach nicht gemacht. 

Das Teil das du gebraucht hättest wäre nen Banana PI M2, denn der hat nen Nativen SATA mit nem eigenem Bus, genauso wie Netzwerk über nen eigenen Bus angebunden ist, nachteil ist das nen Allwinner SOC Verbaut ist, d.h nicht jedes OS vom PI Läuft auf dem Banana, aber Rasplex und die beliebtesten Betriebsysteme gibts für den Banana PI.   

Was die Festplatte angeht und die Lager. Nun es ist so wenn du ne Nagelneue Platte kaufst, dann ist das der Platte relativ egal ob Wagerecht, oder Senkrecht, oder über  Kopf montiert, sobald die Platte aber ne gewisse zeit in dieser Position gelaufen ist, dann sollte sie auf keinen fall mehr in einer Anderen Position montiert werden, das hat etwas mit den Gleitlagern in der Festplatte zu tun, denn diese müssen einlaufen damit sie optimal funktionieren, und je nachdem in welcher Position die Lager sich einlaufen müssen sie dann auch betrieben werden da sie sonst extrem verschleißen und Kaputt gehen was dann im Defekt der Platte endet. Das schöne an Gleitlagern ist der Vorteil das es Egal ist ob Axial oder Radiale Belastung, wärend das vor 20 Jahren als die Platten noch mit Rillenkugellager liefen ganz anders war, denn die können entweder nur Axial oder Radial belastet werden je nach Bauform, diese Platten sind dann auch gestorben wenn man sie anders Positioniert hat als vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Heutzutage ist das aber nen relikt aus alten Zeiten.


----------



## noxyz (6. März 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal lange nach einem Gehäuse Raspberry Pi + HDD gesucht und habs dann aufgegeben.
> Mit den fertig kaufbaren Gehäusen kommst du einem fertigen NAS (Synology DS218J) sehr nahe.
> Du brauchst in jedem Fall einen USB-Adapter mit externer Stromversorgung. Egal ob 3,5" oder 2,5" HDD.



Falls ich eine externe Festplatte betreiben will, sollte das aber ohne zusätzliche Stromzufuhr klappen oder etwa nicht?
Die USB-Ports sollen ja bis zu 1200 mA abgeben und eine Spannung von 5V liegt ja dann auch an. 
Das wäre sehr frustrierend wenn das nicht funktioniert 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Sch..,  du hast natürlich genau das Falsche gekauft für das was du vorhast.



Für diesen Fall hab ich natürlich einen B-Plan! 
Falls mein vorhaben, mich nicht zufriedenstellen sollte und ich Probleme mit dem Streamen habe, dann mach ich einen RetroPie aus dem Ding! :thumbsup:

Ich habe mich eben bisher nur darauf verlassen, was ich im Internet in Tutorials usw. gesehen habe was PI und Rasplex angeht. Funktionieren soll es laut den meisten ja problemlos (zumindest mit dem 3B+), kannte aber als Laie nicht die kleinen technischen Details, die du mir ja deutlich gemacht hast. Danke auch für die verständliche Erklärung bezüglich der Positionierung von HDDs.
Vielleicht hätte ich schon früher Fragen sollen und nicht erst im Zuge meines HDD-Problems, aber wie gesagt: Plan B steht!
Und dann könnte ich mir ja für den Plex eine Banana Pi besorgen oder wie Abductee vorgeschlagen hat eine "NAS (Synology DS218J)".

Wobei mir die Idee mit der NAS nicht neu ist und ich sie schon mal hatte. Viele werden ja von Plex auch offiziell unterstützt, was mein vorhaben vereinfachen könnte und auch in hinsicht auf den Speicherbedarf eine große Erleichterung wäre.

Aber wirklich vernünftige NAS Systeme sind glaub ich nicht so billig oder? In dem Falle von Synology DS218J wären es ja nur 150€ + HDDs würde ich denke ich auf 300€ kommen.
Aber ist die Leistung bei dem dann wirklich gut? Der Prozessor und RAM sind ja nicht gerade die allerstärksten, wobei ich mich mit NAS wirklich nicht viel auskenne und im Verhältnis nicht weiß, was denn gut und was schlecht wäre 

Soll ich mein Vorhaben gleich in die Tonne schieben und den Weg des RetroPies gehen statt mich mit dem Plex Media Server auf dem Pi rumzuschlagen?


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2019)

noxyz schrieb:


> Falls ich eine externe Festplatte betreiben will, sollte das aber ohne zusätzliche Stromzufuhr klappen oder etwa nicht?
> Die USB-Ports sollen ja bis zu 1200 mA abgeben und eine Spannung von 5V liegt ja dann auch an.
> Das wäre sehr frustrierend wenn das nicht funktioniert



Ich habe mehrere 2,5" HDD's auf meinem Raspberry Pi 3 ausprobiert und da hat keine einzige zuverlässig funktioniert.
Ich glaube jetzt nicht das der Pi 3 + da besser ausgestattet ist.
Für die 1200mA solltest du min. ein 4A Netzteil einplanen. Muss man für die Mehrleistung immer noch was an der Config ändern oder ist das mit den 1200mA mittlerweile Standard?
Und die 1200mA gelten für den kompletten USB-Hub, nicht für die einzeln Ports. Solltest du da noch irgendwas anderes anstecken, bekommt die HDD weniger. (WLAN, Gamecontroller, USB-Stick, etc..)



noxyz schrieb:


> Aber wirklich vernünftige NAS Systeme sind glaub ich nicht so billig oder? In dem Falle von Synology DS218J wären es ja nur 150€ + HDDs würde ich denke ich auf 300€ kommen.
> Aber ist die Leistung bei dem dann wirklich gut? Der Prozessor und RAM sind ja nicht gerade die allerstärksten, wobei ich mich mit NAS wirklich nicht viel auskenne und im Verhältnis nicht weiß, was denn gut und was schlecht wäre



Beispiel:
MakerHawk Upgrated Raspberry Pi Case Metallgehaeuse: Amazon.de: Amazon.de
MakerFun 5V 4A Power Supply with Raspberry Pi X820 V3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

oder
ELEMENT14 Pi Desktop Computer Kit fuer Raspberry Pi: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Fertiges Gehäuse + SD-Karte + den Pi bist du bei ~115€ und hast dafür eine lausige Übertragungsrate (als Mediathek absolut ausreichend).
So eine DS218J kostet ~170€, da hast du aber einen zweiten HDD-Schacht, kannst 3,5" verbauen und kannst das 1Gbit-Netzwerk fast voll ausfahren.


----------



## dekay55 (7. März 2019)

RetroPi is klasse, hab auch einen meiner PI´s zu nem RetroPI gemacht, auf dem Läuft gleichzeitig auch der Server für meine Ambilight Steuerung, MediaPC, Steam läuft auch drauf. Mit dem ding geht schon viel solang man sich innerhalb dessen bewegt was  mit dem kleinen ding noch sinn macht. 

Was die Externe Stromversorgung angeht, muss ich dich schon wieder Entäuschen, ich weis zwar nicht wie du auf 1200mA kommst auf einem Port, denn das gilt Maximal für den Kompletten Hub, bzw nicht nur für den HUB die 1.2A sind für die Komplette Pheripherie, der PI hat ja nur ne Leistungsaufnahme von 2.1Ampere bei 5.1V ( achtung 5.1V sind Wichtig damit der PI überhaupt stabile 5V erzeugen kann, die Festspannungsregler können nur 5V ausgeben wenn mehr Leistung reinfließt. Um nen PI Absolut Stabil zu betreiben mit der Maximalen Leistungsaufnahme ist das zwingend ! 
Der PI ist extremst empfindlich was Strom angeht, und leider schaft er nichtmal die 500mA die Spezifiziert sind, und beim Start vom PI liegt der Strom noch nich an den USB voll, womit USB Festplatten extremste Probleme haben beim Initialisieren, hier hilft wirklich nur ein Aktiver USB Hub, so hatte  ich das auch einst mal. 

Ich hab im moment nen PI3 + mit dem MotionOS damit verwandelt man einen PI mit Kameras zu nem kleinen  Überwachungsystem mit Streaming  und Motion Detektion usw.  Sobald ich 3 Webcams anklemme, dann bricht die Spannung beim PI zusammen und er meldet durch das Blitzsymbol Rechts Oben aufm Bildschirm das er  Unterspannung hat und sich massiv untertaktet um Stabil zu bleiben. Bei 4 Webcams steigt er dann aus. 
Oder bei einer Webcam und einer Infrarot Kamera mit 2 IR Scheinwerfern die direkt an den Cameraport vom PI hängen. Das ganze hatte ich auch in exakt der gleichen Conig an nem Pi 3B, mit exakt dem selben verhalten. Beim 3+ ist also leider gar nix besser geworden bei der Stromversorgung. 
 Es war einfach nen kleiner Designfehler die Stromversorgung mit 5.1V zu spezifizieren bzw ging nie einer davon aus das man den festpannungsregler bis ans maximum ausreizt, das war ja ursprünglich nur nen Lerncomputer für Schüler der garnicht solche sachen machen sollte.


----------



## noxyz (7. März 2019)

Okay, anhand eurer Antworten geht es wohl bei mir in die Richtung vom RetroPie und vielleicht lässt sich ja noch andere Anwendung für mich finden, aber von der Idee des Plex Media Servers muss ich wohl abkommen. NAS ist wohl der richtigere Weg.



Abductee schrieb:


> Für die 1200mA solltest du min. ein 4A Netzteil einplanen. Muss man für die Mehrleistung immer noch was an der Config ändern oder ist das mit den 1200mA mittlerweile Standard?


Nein, man muss erst etwas in der Config ändern, damit es von 600mA zu 1200mA werden :/
Ich habe die Daten hier verglichen und es sind nicht wirklich große Unterschiede festzustellen: Raspberry Pi 3B+ und 3B im Vergleich › Datenreise



Abductee schrieb:


> So eine DS218J kostet ~170€, da hast du aber einen zweiten HDD-Schacht, kannst 3,5" verbauen und kannst das 1Gbit-Netzwerk fast voll ausfahren.


Wenn die geeignet für mein Vorhaben ist, dann finde ich sie ganz gut. Danke!




dekay55 schrieb:


> ich weis zwar nicht wie du auf 1200mA kommst auf einem Port, denn das gilt Maximal für den Kompletten Hub, bzw nicht nur für den HUB die 1.2A sind für die Komplette Pheripherie, der PI hat ja nur ne Leistungsaufnahme von 2.1Ampere bei 5.1V ( achtung 5.1V sind Wichtig damit der PI überhaupt stabile 5V erzeugen kann, die Festspannungsregler können nur 5V ausgeben wenn mehr Leistung reinfließt. Um nen PI Absolut Stabil zu betreiben mit der Maximalen Leistungsaufnahme ist das zwingend !



Das habe ich schon geahnt :/
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass im Falle des Media Centers nur die Festplatte angeschlossen wird und sonst nichts; außer bei der Konfiguration noch die Tastatur/Maus, aber ansonsten benötige ich keinen WLAN Stick oder sonstiges, da WLAN ja schon verbaut ist. 

Als Netzteil hab ich mir das hier bestellt 
https://www.sertronics-shop.de/detail/index/sArticle/983
"Verglichen mit dem originalen Raspberry Pi Netzteil, zeichnet es sich durch eine bessere Spannungsstabilität bei Vollast aus (siehe Bild 2)."


Würde ich die Festplatte vielleicht mit so etwas betreiben können, könnte das die Probleme bezüglich HDD und Stromversorgung beheben?
https://www.sertronics-shop.de/rasp...l/konverter-f-252-r-2-5-sata-festplatten-ssds

Auf meiner aktuellen externen HDD von Toshiba mit 1TB sind hinten auf dem Infokleber "900mA" angegeben. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Wert ist, der für die meisten HDDs gilt.
Aber falls ich aus den zwei Ports oder aus einem ja auch max. 1200mA ziehen kann, sollte ein Betrieb doch problemlos möglich sein, wenn die HDD wie in meinem Fall das einzige angeschlossene Gerät ist?


Auch wenn ich von der Idee eher abgekommen bin würde es mich aus technischer Sicht interessieren.

Danke vielmals für eure ausführlichen und informativen Antworten!


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2019)

Auf der Synology läuft auch ein Plex Media Server.
Pakete | Synology Inc.

Das Kabel mit dem zweiten USB hilft dir nichts.
Entweder ein Adapter mit einer echten extra Stromversorgung oder einen USB-Hub mit extra Stromversorgung.


----------



## dekay55 (7. März 2019)

also zu dem Netzteil und dem Tollen Werbetext und den Bildchen fallen mir 2 Sachen ein. 
Ich hab zig Ladegeräte von Navi´s und Tablets die genau so aussehen wie das Ladegerät. 
Es Liefert nur 5V, wie gesagt 5.1V sind zwingend, nur so kann der Spannungsregler überhaupt stabile 5V Erzeugen. 
Und letztendlich Ich hab mir Originale Raspberry PI Netzteile gekauft, komischerweise sehen die aber ganz ganz anders aus wie auf diesem Bild, die Teile sind nämlich Weiß und haben ne ganz andere Form und sind Größer, und sie Liefern wie ich schon paar mal geschrieben hab 5.1V das sind die überarbeiteten Netzteile extra für den PI3 und PI3+, Ich glaub das dort gezeigte Netzteil ist eines von nem PI2 aber niemals von nem PI3 
Von daher glaub ich nicht das es nen gutes Netzteil ist, nicht zu dem Preis, meine PI Netzteile haben 20e gekostet. 

Und das mit der Festplatte wird nur mit gut Glück funktionieren, wenn die Platte nicht sofort Initialisiert sobald sie Strom bekommt, dann stehen die Chancen gut das sie am PI Laufen könnte wenn du den PI startest, allerdings kanns dann auch sein das sie zu lange brauch und der PI die Platte nicht initialisiert um sie zu Mounten. 

Selbst mit reinen Nativen USB Festplatten hat der PI extrem Probleme, ich sprach ja von besagter 500gb Platte die ich an meinem PI hatte, das ist eine Native USB Platte von Samsung die direkt auf dem Controller nen USB Port hat und ne Leistungsaufnahme von 480mA hat also voll innerhalb der USB 2.0 Spezifikationen und selbst die zickt rum.  ich hab zwar jetzt noch nicht probiert die am PI3+ zu betreiben, aber da sich auf dem PI nix geändert hat was Stromversorgung angeht denk ich das der genau das gleiche problem macht. 

Du kannst einfach nen Aktiven Hub an den PI hängen, das löst das Stromprobleme weitestgehend, allerdings ist mir da auch schon was Aufgefallen, einmal Lief mein PI einfach weiter als ich den Stromstecker gezogen hab, erst als ich den Aktiven Hub abgezogen hab gingen die Lichter am PI aus ( er war runtergefahren ) Scheinbar hängt die Stromversorgung vom USB direkt mit der Eingangseite zusammen was eigentlich nicht so Toll wäre, das muss ich mal durchgehen mit meinem Oszilloskop wenn ich Zeit hab


----------



## noxyz (10. März 2019)

So, möchte noch kurz Rückmeldung geben. Ich wollte trotz eurem Rat es mal ausprobieren, bevor es direkt Richtung Retropie ging 

Ich habe den Plex Media Server auf dem RasPi3B+ nun installiert. 
Beim ersten Anlauf hatte ich Schwierigkeiten mit den Rechten usw, da ich mich nicht gut genug mit Linux auskenne, aber mit dem simplen Tutorial hier ging dann alles reibungslos.
HOWTO - Using Raspberry Pi 3+ as Plex Media Server - Raspberry Pi Forums

Ich habe die Stromstärke nicht per Befehl erhöht, vielleicht war sie das schon ab Werk, aber ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit externe HDD + Maus + Tastatur gleichzeitig im Betrieb.

Nach der Einrichtung habe ich, weil mir das mit zwei Tastaturen und Mäusen zu blöd war, VNC Viewer auf Windows installiert, der auf dem Raspbian ja schon dabei ist. 
So konnte ich auch ohne umschalten des Monitors von DVI auf HDMI die ganze Zeit ganz einfach alles von meinem Windows Rechner ähnlich wie bei TeamViewer steuern.

Die Dateien auf der HDD wurden auch sehr fix eingelesen und alles läuft momentan super.
Seit Freitag Nachmittag läuft er nun und wurde von mir getestet. Zeitweise lief Plex auf 4-5 Geräten gleichzeitig -->  Null probleme, kein Ruckeln, kein Hängen, Pi wird nicht zu heiß.
Also vorerst wirklich alles top. Als nächstes werde ich eine 2,5 Zoll HDD kaufen und direkt in das Gehäuse einbauen und mit einem SATA->USB Kabel verbinden und schauen ob es ohne externe Stromversorgung läuft.
Meine ext. HDD (Toshiba E.Store Partner mit 1 TB) läuft aufjedenfall reibungslos.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen und Ratschläge 
Als nächstes geht es zum RetroPie, mal schauen wie ich da zurecht komme

Grüße und schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## tandel (10. März 2019)

RetroPi ist auch ein schönes Projekt, so richtig genutzt habe ich es aber nie. Ebenso mein Librelec/Kodi  Projekt stand nur rum, da ich Streaming doch lieber über einen FireTV genutzt habe. Kurze Zeit hatte ich noch MyMedia auf dem Raspi laufen, um per Echo auf meine Musik auf dem NAS zugreifen zu können.
Wirklich klasse, was man da alles mit ein bisschen Zeit alles realisieren kann auf dem kleinen Gerät.

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist PiVPN, sehr praktisch, da ich meine Fritzbox inkl. VPN Zugang nicht mehr nutzen kann mit dem neuen Router von Unitymedia.


----------



## noxyz (10. März 2019)

Ja, wirklich erstaunlich. Werde in Zukunft sicher noch mehr mit so einem PI machen, mach wirklich Spaß!
Vor allem auch sehr interessant wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme betrachtet und die Stromkosten übers Jahr berechnet. Man kommt ja kaum über 10€ im Dauerbetrieb, das ist top!


----------

